# clamshell containers....



## txsoaper (Nov 29, 2010)

Are those clamshell style containers okay to use with M&P soap?  I haven't made any M&P and am just looking for options to package them.  I have researched some posts that say they should be shrink wrapped.  Would the clamshells work, or no?


----------



## Deda (Nov 29, 2010)

I love them.   They're so easy to pour, seal and label. 

Last night I made 100 bars of lavender MP with a paper embed for some project my oldest son's study group is working on.  I was done in a couple hours.



Ben's Soap, Wash Your **** Hands by Deda Notions


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 30, 2010)

I would never shrink wrap M&P. The heat gun causes the soap to melt & if you can shrink wrap it successfully, whomever opens it will likely destroy the bar trying to get it back out of the shrink wrap.

M&P does need to wrapped airtight in a non-porous material. Saran wrap or a cell bag tied tight works well.

With that being said I have switched over to using clam shells this year. It cuts out a few steps. No unmolding, no wrapping, etc. You do need to make sure you don't pour too hot though so you don't warp the containers.


----------



## txsoaper (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions.  Based on that I ordered some clamshells to try.  It just sounds much easier and I think it would look really nice as well.


----------



## txsoaper (Nov 30, 2010)

Just one more question about the clamshells....after the customer gets them, how hard are they to get out of the clamshells?  Anyone experienced complaints about this?


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 30, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I love them.   They're so easy to pour, seal and label.
> 
> Last night I made 100 bars of lavender MP with a paper embed for some project my oldest son's study group is working on.  I was done in a couple hours.
> 
> ...



LOVE IT!!!! Sometimes you just have to be blunt!  :wink:


----------



## carebear (Nov 30, 2010)

har!


----------



## txsoaper (Nov 30, 2010)

OKAY, I get it!  I am going to try them.  Just something I thought of after reading through posts of how they are sometimes hard to unmold.  Great pictures of your soap! Thanks guys!!! :wink:


----------



## candledoll (Nov 30, 2010)

May I ask, where did you get the clam shells in your photo?
Thanks.


----------

